# What happend to your WS?



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

Hai,
many of the members of TAM are divorced or abandoned by her WS. Do you know how they are doing now? are they living in a better way than with you? Do you feel jealous of them?


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

i heard they end up in h e l l is this true?

i think so


----------



## zsu234 (Oct 25, 2010)

Working in a brothel, smoking crack


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

No I don't keep track but I have no reason to think that his life has improved in any way. Probably not, unless you measure by dollars. He has different values so perhaps his answers would be different. And definitely not. I'm not sure why I would feel jealous of someone who is incapable of a healthy relationship. I have what I want now. Jealousy happens when someone has something you want.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

When we were married, we had a profitable million-dollar business that employed ten people, a 4000sqft home, a pool, two kids in private schools, and both had new cars. He now has a job and lives in a little ranch home in the middle of nowhere on the east coast, and the kids are basically not in his life, and he still is trying to drive the car he got in the divorce. We have both remarried. In a summary I don't think his life is "better" but I do think his current wife is better suited to him. She is even more manipulative and verbally abusive than he is, they are both extroverts, etc. so I think they think alike. We just were NOT a good match in any way


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

He moved an hour away and shacked up with some girl 15 years younger than him. (not the hog he cheated on me with originally. This is the girl he cheated on the hog with. He's a classy guy as you can tell.)

Jealous? Not even for a second.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Mori had an interesting post on this sometime back. I remember it was resembling the idea of karma bus.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, let's see, so far:

1. diagnosed with diverticulitis after trip to the ER.
2. has yet to see his first and only grand child (I was there for her birth!)
3. lost the last thing he could threaten his son with and quite likely (to some degree) any relationship with son, daughter in law and their child.
4. and last but not least, the pleasure annd joy of me and my company! Neh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sure there are more events to come, but most of them are of his choosing.

Oh and my take on the diverticulitis diagnosis? A Dr. finally told him what I knew for a very long time.... that he's full of sheyat!


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

lets see, the azzhat she left me for,died on the operating table(sniffle,sniffle)sued the hospital, got a pile of money. and is presently,screwing and drinking herself to death,damn near did herself in by a by center punching a tree drunk driving.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He's trying to be a musician. It's been 5 years now since he told me he quit his job to pursue music. He was making 6 figures...living on the beach. Now, he couch surfs. He has no car. Single, but not lonely  Yep. He'll be 38 in April. God bless him.

:rofl:


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

The ex-wife who cheated on me? Well, we haven't spoken or communicated in 25 years now (I had to do the math, it's been so long). What I do know is that she didn't marry the OM. My current fWW looked her up on facebook and it looks like she ballooned up and is looking really heavy. I never thought she would let herself go like that, she used to be so sizzling hot.

Looking back on it, I realize she just wasn't ready for marriage at the time. We were both 19 when we married.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

All these replays shows that none of the WS got better in their life by cheating.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

mine moved out of state with yet another guy, not any that were the om.
he makes 3x's what i do, shes still not happy.

been throwing hints out since i left 2 years ago she wants to get back together.

now that the divorce has been final for a couple weeks, still wanting to come back.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Kallan Pavithran said:


> All these replays shows that none of the WS got better in their life by cheating.


Very true but I guess the exception to this would be the remorseful ones that even though lost their marriage because of their infidelity, sought IC to resolve their issues that contributed to making the bad choices to have an affair. These people are much more able to transcend their issues and live in happy and healthy relationships in the future.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

My estranged husband and I worked hard and had everything in life. That all came to an end when he began cheating in 2006. He moved out in 2008 and basically through away the life we had with our children.

He now lives in a gated beach community and has a well-paying job. He's still swinging, and running around with 20 something year old girls, dodging creditors, not paying alimony or child support, lying, and writing worthless checks. He's probably doing many other things that I DON'T KNOW ABOUT. He still does not live in reality.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi 827AUG. I have not seen you in a while. We will throw you a party when your divorce becomes final. I think you hold the record on this forum with the lenght of the divorce proceedings. How are you doing health wise?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

LOL! Health is about the same. I'm still stressed out by things my estranged husband did. No matter what I do, I can't seem to get rid of the stress. However, he doesn't seem to be bothered by what he caused. BTW, what's happened to your WS?!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't worry 827...

The karma train is bearing down on your scumbag ex's a*s. 

When it hits him, the impact is going to be spectacular! 

Start selling tickets to the show now, and you can use the money to recoup the back-child support.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

As posted before, mine is living on the street and is failing fast. She's tried to make amends three times in the last two years. Of course, each time she has had her hand out.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

Stories such as the ones on the thread are the reason why i continue to pray daily for my wayward. Yes, she has caused me the greatest hurt i couldve ever imagined but i still love her and would not want to see her like that. 

I know I cant control her or the choices she makes, especially since we are now divorced, but it wont stop me from praying for her. I just pray continually that God show her mercy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

My WS is in a group home for the emotionally unstable in D.C. She is progressing, but still has major issues.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

I think we all hope that the WS will end up ruined, discarded no friends and possible mentally unstable. Shamwow's wife is a good example. But I don't believe that real world works that way. Some do end up in very good positions in the end. There are some high functioning psychopaths that are very successful in life. Karma bus hits them but not all the time.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

morituri said:


> Very true but I guess the exception to this would be the remorseful ones that even though lost their marriage because of their infidelity, sought IC to resolve their issues that contributed to making the bad choices to have an affair. These people are much more able to transcend their issues and live in happy and healthy relationships in the future.




:iagree::iagree::iagree:

Even though the path is tougher than leaving BS, its pay them back with a stable life. Even if its a new one still they live happily with their family.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

A bump......


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

What happened to yours?


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

She is hoping from one to another. No stable income or partner.


----------



## TooNiceDave (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a couple of interesting observations. 

First, let me say I was a typical nice guy, but at the same time didn't cave and give in like would be typical. I have become less nice over time.

I dated a few girls seriously back in the 80's. One decided she didn't want the relationship any longer and dumped me. She then married her not-so-nice husband within a year. He divorced her shortly after she had their first child. 

Through mutual friends I have been told she was divorced a second time. Same thing, her "bad boy" divorced her. At last update from mutual friend she has been divorced 9 years and is not remarried. 

A friend of mine had a similar experience. He was the athletic type, like me, we played football together in college, but he was also more quite and nice. His wife had an affair with a mechanic/biker type. They divorced and she married the guy. It lasted 2 years and he divorced her. She is still single and actually tried to break up my friends second marriage to get him back.


----------



## naperken (Feb 21, 2012)

67flh said:


> lets see, the azzhat she left me for,died on the operating table(sniffle,sniffle)sued the hospital, got a pile of money. and is presently,screwing and drinking herself to death,damn near did herself in by a by center punching a tree drunk driving.


Yeah, had similar experience with 1st wife. The ex high school bf she abandoned the kids and I for, lied about pretty much everything. Instead of being rich and a pilot, he was an obese, unemployed diabetic who didn't take care of himself. She supported his lazy ass for 4 years on poverty wages before kicking him out. He died a year later. Shortly after, I got the mea culpa email... Didn't feel nearly as good as I thought it would.


----------

